# Antique Shop Red Phantom



## PLERR (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I came across this Phantom in a local antique shop. The online Schwinn serial number lookup shows it as a 1954 or 1956. The S/N is N53082. Rims are S2. No markings that I could see on the rear hub, Schwinn script front hub, coaster brake is New Departure. Head badge has a bend like it caught on something and the guard is kinda wonky.

*EDIT*: So, yeah, I may have gone about this post backwards. I really didn't think I was going to go after this bike, now I think I might. I should have posted it in the Schwinn forum and asked for feedback first, then passed on it if I chose. I appreciate all the help (and hope there's more to come) and apologize if it seemed like I was trying to stir things up. I'm going back tomorrow to take a closer look at it. I'll let you know how it goes.

E=-)


----------



## sworley (Jun 17, 2021)

Not a bad piece for a red Phantom. Looks promising


----------



## Pondo (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow, nice find!  Hopefully it finds a good home...


----------



## Sonic_scout (Jun 17, 2021)

Omg


----------



## Sonic_scout (Jun 17, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 17, 2021)

Good deal. Offer $500! 🤪


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2021)

It's a 1956 Red Phantom. Looks to be worth the price even with the wrong pedals and grips. If it had the BF Goodyear badge it would be worth 10 times that price! LOL


----------



## PLERR (Jun 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It's a 1956 Red Phantom. Looks to be worth the price even with the wrong pedals and grips. If it had the BF Goodyear badge it would be worth 10 times that price! LOL



What about seat, fenders, headlight & wheels? Does that rear hub look correct? The fenders and wheels look too nice. Makes me think repop. But I don't know how to tell.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2021)

PLERR said:


> What about seat, fenders, headlight & wheels? Does that rear hub look correct? The fenders and wheels look too nice. Makes me think repop. But I don't know how to tell.View attachment 1431606
> 
> View attachment 1431607
> 
> View attachment 1431608




Looks legit to me. Opal Red paint wasn't used on the Anniversary issue.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s too legit to quit. Although it looks like MC Hammered the badge a tincy bit!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks ligit... depends on price, nice bike


----------



## PLERR (Jun 18, 2021)

I got it! It needs some TLC obviously, but I'll give it what it needs.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Personally Phantoms are some of my favorite riders. Nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## blincoe (Jun 20, 2021)

I wonder why they put the chain guard like that.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jun 21, 2021)

Did some Phantoms have cloverleaf sprockets? Or was this sprocket changed?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 21, 2021)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Did some Phantoms have cloverleaf sprockets? Or was this sprocket changed?



I believe late 54/early 55 was the first year for the clover change.  My late 54 has one as well as my 55...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Did some Phantoms have cloverleaf sprockets? Or was this sprocket changed?



The chain ring is correct for the bike. Like tacochris said there was a change in '54--to a lot of things e.g. colors (Opalescent vs. solid) and making previously standard features optional such as locking fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2021)

That chainguard needs attention


----------

